# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Να σας πω τον πονο μου...

## Junkie

Καλησπέρα, 

είμαι καινούριο μέλος του forum. Έχω κάποια θέματα εξάρτησης εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Γενικά μου αρέσουν όλα τα ναρκωτικά, νόμιμα και μη, αλλά η μεγάλη μου αγάπη ήταν το οινόπνευμα. Λέω ήταν γιατί το έκοψα μόνη πριν από πολλά χρόνια. Από τότε κατά καιρούς υποτροπιάζω για λίγο και πάλι επανέρχομαι. Ως τώρα έχω καταφέρει να μην εξαρτηθώ πάλι σωματικά -αν και κάποιες φορές την γλίτωσα στο παρά πέντε. Τώρα βρίσκομαι πάλι σε υποτροπή. 

Αναρωτήθηκα μήπως θα με βοηθούσε κάποιο επίσημο πρόγραμμα αλλά όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους είπα ότι δεν είμαι εξαρτημένη μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορώ να το παρακολουθήσω καθώς εκείνο είναι για απεξάρτηση. Αμφισβήτησαν επισης το αν είχα όντως πρόβλημα εξάρτησης καθως τους φάνηκε αδύνατο να το εχω κόψει απο μόνη μου. Ένιωσα λες και έλεγα ψέματα. Ένιωσα λες και με μαχαιρώσαν. Πόνεσα τόσο για να σταματήσω που αυτή η δυσπιστία και η αμφισβήτηση πραγματικά με πλήγωσε. Ειπα οκ και έκλεισα απογοητευμένα το τηλεφωνο. 

Δοκίμασα τους ΑΑ αλλά η φιλοσοφία τους δεν μου άρεσε καθολου. Τι ανώτερες δυνάμεις και τέτοια μου έλεγαν... Στην απελπισία μου και βλέποντας το φάντασμα του στερητικού να επιστρέφει ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο το πρόγραμμα με το οποίο ειχα επικοινωνήσει αρχικά. Το σηκωσε μια άλλη κυρία. Της ειπα εγω έχω απεξαρτηθεί από παλιά αλλά τώρα ζορίζομαι πάλι και ήθελα βοήθεια. Μου απαντησε ότι αφου έχω απεξαρτηθεί δεν μπορώ να πάρω μέρος σε πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης αλλά μπορώ να απευθυνθώ σε έναν ιδιωτικό ψυχολόγο. Εκνευρισμένα της απάντησα... δηλαδή μου λες να ξαναπαρω τηλέφωνο όταν θα εχω εξαρτηθεί για τα καλά και παλι? 

Εκεί κάπου κόλλησε. Κάνετε πάλι χρήση(?) ρώτησε. Ε... ναι της απάντησα... γιατί νομίζεις ότι σε πήρα? Άρα μιλάμε για υποτροπή και αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έχετε απεξαρτηθει μου απαντησε... γιατί αν είχατε απεξαρτηθεί δεν θα ξανακάνατε χρήση. Άρα είστε χρήστης και όχι απεξαρτημενη. Εκεί με άφησε μ..... να κοιτάζω το ακουστικό του τηλεφώνου με τέτοια έκπληξη λες και έβλεπα εξωγήινο. 

Καλά της απάντησα... δεν πίνω πολύ και έχω σταματήσει πολύ καιρό τώρα αλλά αυτή την στιγμή χάνω τον ελεγχό μου. Μου εξήγησε ότι η εξάρτηση είναι χρόνιο πρόβλημα και ότι κατα καιρούς κάνει κύκλους πάνω απο τα κεφάλια μας ακόμα και όταν περνουν χρόνια αποχής ανάμεσα στις χρήσεις και τις υποτροπές.Εκεί αμύνθηκα. Ξέρετε δεν πίνω πολύ και είναι λίγος μόνο ο καιρός που δεν με ελέγχω. Δεν υπάρχει πολύ και λίγο μου απάντησε. Μην υποτιμάτε το πρόβλημά σας. Μου έδωσε το τηλέφωνο ενός προγράμματος που θα μου έκανε και κλείσαμε. 

Τώρα περιμένω να δω αν θα με πάρουν. Το πρόγραμμα έχει λίστα αναμονής. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι ωσπου να με καλέσουν εγώ θα έχω πατήσει στα πόδια μου και πάλι. 

Δεν ξέρω αν στην τελική θα με δεχτούν. Δεν ξέρω καν αν τους χρειάζομαι. 
Απο την μια νιώθω απεξαρτημένη και έτσι είναι τον περισσότερο καιρό. Από την άλλη ανα 2-3 χρόνια και για μικρά (αλλά δυνητικά επικίνδυνα) χρονικά διαστήματα γίνομαι και πάλι χρήστης. Σε χάπια και οινόπνευμα κατά βάση. Εδώ και πανω από 10 χρόνια αποφεύγω την λούμπα ακροβατώντας καθέ τόσο στις άκρες της. Δεν έχω πέσει ξανά μέσα αλλά ούτε και έχω αποφυγει να μην περπατώ κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι στο στόμιό της. 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.... Τους κάνω? Αν έχω σταθεί στα πόδια μου και πάλι όταν θα με καλέσουν θα με δεχτούν ή θα με διώξουν και πάλι όπως την πρώτη φορά που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο? Τους χρειάζομαι? Θέλω αλήθεια να πάω εκεί? Τους έχω στην τελική ανάγκη? Τι να πω... Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## KateM

Αυτό που κάνεις είναι να παίρνεις περιστασιακα απο οτι κατάλαβα τέτοιες ουσιες αλλα κατ'εμε θέλεις βοήθεια ωστε να καταλάβεις οτι δεν τις χρειάζεσαι.απο οτι κατάλαβα επικοινώνησες με τον οκανα?γιατι δεν επικοινωνεις με το κεθεα? ή να βρεις εναν ειδικο για ψυχολογικη υποστήριξη.

----------


## erianna

για να μπήκες στη διαδικασία να πάρεις τηλ...μάλλον έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει πως έχεις "πρόβλημα" ή πως λίγο ψυχολογικά πεσμένη να είσαι θα ξανακυλήσεις....μεγάλο βήμα και αυτό....εγώ ίσως βρίσκομαι στη φάση 'άρνησης του προβλήματος....δεν ξέρω....συμφωνώ με την kate....

----------


## Junkie

Βασικά εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα ήμουν σε υποτροπή. Τις τελευταίες δυο εβδομάδες έπινα καθημερινά... Ήθελα να γίνω λιώμα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερνα. Εκεί που μετά από τόσα χρόνια αποχής μεθούσα με ένα ποτηράκι τώρα τρια ουίσκια μαζί με κρασί πιο πριν και δεν ένιωθα σχεδόν τίποτα... οποτε επινα κάθε μερα και πιο πολύ μπας και τα καταφέρω...

Παλιά είχα εξαρτηθεί πάλι. Τώρα προσπαθούσα να αποφύγω να ξεκινήσω να πίνω με το πρωινό ξύπνημα για να μην τραβήξει και πάλι στον βούρκο αλλά γινόταν όλο και πιο δύσκολο... 

ένα πρωί ξύπνησα και ήθελα να πιω, μετά άρχισα να τρέμω πραγμα που έγινε πιο έντονο με την παροδο του χρονου σε σημειο που δεν ένιωθα ότι αν στεκόμουν όρθια θα επεφτα... 

πηγα στα ψυχιατρικά επείγοντα, μου έδωσαν stedon 5mg και με έβαλαν σε πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης στο οποίο μου έκλεισαν ραντεβού μια εβδομάδα μετά... δεν το πήρα απόφαση να ξεκινήσω... ο πρωινός υγιής εαυτός μου με πήγε εκεί... ο βραδινός δεν έχει ξεκολήσει ακόμα..

δεν ξέρω αν ήταν στερητικό αυτό το πράγμα... ή ψυχολογικό... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω... μπορεί να δημιουργήθηκε μικρό στερητικό τόσο σύντομα? Ξέρει κανείς? Ρώτησα τον γιατρό, δεν απάντησε... Μου είπε τι να σου πω... δεν ξέρω...

Ο φίλος μου λεει ότι η εξάρτηση μου ειναι ιδέα μου.... αποκλείεται αυτά να ήταν φυσικά συμπτώματα γιατί ήταν μικρό το χρονικό διάστημα της υποτροπής... εμένα μου θυμησε τόσο το παλιο μου στερητικό που ενώ έτρεμα, κοιτούσα τα χέρια μου και έλεγα "δεν το πιστευω οτι μου συμβαίνει αυτό"......

τα χάπια τις πρώτες ημέρες δεν βοηθούσαν καθόλου, ήταν λες και δεν τα έπαιρνα σχεδον. πήρα και λίγο παραπάνω στις αρχές αλλά μετά από 4-5 μέρες τα πράγματα άρχισαν να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα... Τώρα ξεκίνησε και το πρόγραμμα, εχω πάει ήδη δυο φορές. Δεν μου έχουν κόψει ακόμα τα φάρμακα. Λένε να τα πάρω έναν μήνα ακόμα σε μειωμένη δοσολογία...

Ξυπνάω κυρία που θέλει να παλέψει για την ζωή της και κοιμάμαι αλκοολική που θέλει να πιει τον βόσπορο (και καμιά φορά να το κάνει και κοκταίλ με ότι άλλη ουσία βρεθεί μπροστά της)... θέλω να γίνω όσο πιο λιώμα γίνεται, να μην μπορώ να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι, αλλά δεν το κάνω... 

Δεν μίλησα με τον ΟΚΑΝΑ με το ΚΕΘΕΑ μίλησα εξ αρχής... εχουν 3 μήνες αναμονής και το ονομά μου ειναι καπου στην λίστα τους.... τώρα με ανέλαβε το Αιγινήτιο αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί δουλεύουν μόνο πρωί...

----------


## Flumen

Γεια σου Junkie!! Πως είσαι κοπέλα μου? Ψευδώνυμο κι αυτό... :P

Είναι φανερό ότι έχεις εξάρτηση απο το ποτό, και αυτή σου η εξάρτηση θα υπάρχει για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου. Έχω ακούσει να λένε ειδικοί πως ένας αλκοολικός θα παραμείνει αλκοολικός για όλη του τη ζωή, ακόμα κι αν δεν ξαναπιεί ποτήρι. Κι αυτό με την έννοια της εξάρτησης. Σε όλη σου τη ζωή θα υπάρχει αυτό το κεφάλαιο της ''αγάπης'' για το ποτό. Θ θυμάσαι πως κάποτε το ποτό για σένα ήταν μάστιγα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις υπόλοιπες εξαρτήσεις. Πολύ ορθή η επιλογή της υπογραφής σου , '' Είμαι αλκοολική και με αγαπώ''. Σε αγαπάς όμως? 
Το να προσπαθείς με κάθε μέσο κάποια βράδια να μεθύσεις τον εαυτό σου μέχρι να γίνεις κουρέλι είναι αυτοκαταστροφικό. Η αυτοκαταστροφικότητα είναι χαρακτηριστικό των εξαρτήσεων. Να προσπαθείς να εκφράσεις το συναίσθημα της στιγμής με κάθε τρόπο, μέχρι και με το να βάζεις σε δοκιμασία αντοχών τον εαυτό σου. 
Το πιο απογοητευτικό στον κύκλο της εξάρτησης είναι οι υποτροπές. Να έχεις καταφέρει να αποδεσμευτείς για ένα χρονικό διάστημα απο την εξάρτηση, να γνωρίζεις επιτέλους συνειδητά ότι εννοείται ζωή χωρίς τη συνήθεια, αλλά για *κάποιο λόγο* να βάζεις τον εαυτό σου και πάλι στη δοκιμασία. Αρχικά με την πεποίθηση ότι ''το κατέχεις'' πλέον το ζήτημα και μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Και φυσικά δεν είναι έτσι. Η εξάρτηση είναι ένας εσωτερικός μηχανισμός που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μην τροφοδοτείται, να μένει ανενεργός. Ο οργανισμός θυμάται πολύ καλά τι συνέβαινε κατά την περίοδο της χρήσης. Έχουν εσωτερικοποιηθεί γνωστικά σχήματα, συναισθήματα, ιδέες, αναμνήσεις, και βέβαια η φυσιολογία του εγκεφάλου αφομοίωσε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο δεχόταν τις ουσίες. Συνήθισες. Και ο μόνος τρόπος να τροποποιηθεί μια συνήθεια είναι να αντικατασταθεί με μια νέα παραγωγική. Να μάθει ριζικά ο ευατός να διαλέγει μια συμπεριφορά αντί για μια άλλη που δεν είχε καλό αποτέλεσμα. Το ότι υπήρχαν διαστήματα που δεν έπινες και που δεν έπινες, δυστυχώς δεν κάνει τη διαφορά. Μόνο στο ότι φαίνεται να έχεις παραπάνω δυναμικότητα απο άλλους. Χρειάζεται να βγάλεις ολοκληρωτικά το ποτό απο τη ζωή σου. Γιατί ενεργοποιεί όλα αυτά που δε σου αρέσουν. Δεν σου αρέσει να πίνεις. Είναι ο τρόπος που διάλεξες να εκφραστείς. Μα μόνο σε καταστρέφει. Να πας σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα ως εξαρτημένη. Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις πιει καιρό. Κι αν σου πουν πως σωματικά δεν θεωρείσαι εξαρτημένη και δε μπορούν να σου προσφέρουν ψυχολογική ενίσχυση, χρειάζεται να συνεργαστείς με ένα ψυχολόγο ειδικό στις εξαρτήσεις. Η σωματική απεξάρτηση είναι εφικτή πάντα, η ψυχολογική κινεί τα νήματα, τις αποφάσεις και την εξέλιξή σου. Είσαι πολύ δυναμική όμως και πιστεύω το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι άλλες εξόδους. Να καταλάβεις καλά στο πετσί σου ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αντικαταστήσεις το ποτάκι με άλλα ομορφότερα πράγματα. Μπράβο σου για την προσπάθεια, μη σε φοβίζει τίποτα, έχεις ακόμα τον έλεγχο της ζωής σου, εκμεταλεύσου το.

Περιμένουμε νέα σου κούκλα!

----------


## RockElCasbah

"και αυτή σου η εξάρτηση θα υπάρχει για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου. Έχω ακούσει να λένε ειδικοί πως ένας αλκοολικός θα παραμείνει αλκοολικός για όλη του τη ζωή, ακόμα κι αν δεν ξαναπιεί ποτήρι. Κι αυτό με την έννοια της εξάρτησης. Σε όλη σου τη ζωή θα υπάρχει αυτό το κεφάλαιο της ''αγάπης'' για το ποτό. Θ θυμάσαι πως κάποτε το ποτό για σένα ήταν μάστιγα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις υπόλοιπες εξαρτήσεις. Πολύ ορθή η επιλογή της υπογραφής σου , '' Είμαι αλκοολική και με αγαπώ''.

Θα ήθελα να σταθώ για μια ακόμη φορά σε αυτό. Το τί λένε οι πάσης φύσεως ειδικοί, είναι μια πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία, λολ!... προσωπικά έχω αποποιηθεί της συγκεκριμένης συμπερασματικής τους άποψης - για πάντα αλκοολικός - μιας και πιστεύω πως άπαξ και το... μπεκροζούμι την κάνει απ' το κεφάλι σου δια παντός, δε βλέπω το λόγο για τον οποίο οι ειδικοί χρειάζεται να επιμένουν να σε χαρακτηρίζουν εξαρτημένο ή ακόμη εσύ ο ίδιος τον εαυτό σου... πόσο μάλλον αν δε ξαναπιείς ποτέ αλκοολικά. Υπάρχει λοιπόν και το "ήμουν αλκοολική και... προσπαθώ να με αγαπώ ρε αδερφέ..."...:)...
Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα είμαι σύμφωνη και εύχομαι στη χρήστρια να τα καταφέρει. Να αγαπήσει το κομμάτι της αυτό, να το αποδεχτεί πλήρως ως "βάσανο" για να μπορέσει και να το λύσει. Σου εύχομαι να του κουνήσεις σύντομα το μαντήλι και να παραμείνετε... από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι...:)...

----------


## Flumen

Οι ειδικοί προτείνουν το ''Είμαι αλκοολικός και δεν έχω πιει εδώ και 10 χρόνια'' ακριβώς για να ενισχύουν τον αγώνα του πρώην εξαρτημένου. Με αυτή την έννοια το να ''είσαι αλκοολικός'' σημαίνει ότι συνειδητοποίησες το πρόβλημα και τη σημασία του, ότι μια από τις χαρακτηριστικές σου επιλογές και συνήθειες δια βίου είναι η αποφυγή μιας συγκεκριμένης συνήθειας, και γιαυτό ναι είσαι αλκοολικός. Αυτή η συνειδητοποίηση δε σε αφήνει να ξεχάσεις ότι δεν πρέπει να χαλαρώνεις και ενισχύει τον αγώνα και τη προσπάθεια. Μπορεί να μην είσαι πλέον εξαρτημένος και να σαι ελεύθερος από τα δεσμά της ανάγκης του ποτού, αλλά είναι κάτι που σε συντροφεύει σε όλη σου τη ζωή. Δεν είναι ταμπέλα, μάλλον είναι σαν ενα post it που σου θυμίζει όλα αυτά που κατάφερες.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Οι ειδικοί το προτείνουν και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους όμως, που δε θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ξανά και να γίνω κουραστική. Τους ξέρω, τους μελέτησα και απλά τους αποποιήθηκα... θαρρώ πως μου αρκεί μια χαρά η συνειδητοποίησή μου και επομένως η διαρκής επανάληψη ενός ενεστώτα που αποτελεί... παρελθόν, δε μου κάνει. Συν του ότι ελάχιστοι πρώην αλκοολικοί, πίνουν ελεγχόμενα κι εδώ είναι ένα "πονεμένο" σημείο στο οποίο δε μου κάνει ακόμη περισσότερο η γνώμη των ειδικών, απ' τη στιγμή που αυτό απλά... συμβαίνει. Σαφώς ο καθένας διαλέγει τί του ταιριάζει και τί όχι. Σε κάποιους περισσεύει λοιπόν ο ενεστώτας διαρκείας. Υπάρχουν χίλια - δυο πράματα που έτσι κι αλλιώς τους θυμίζουν τα πρότερα. Κι αυτά φτάνουν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οι ειδικοί προτείνουν το ''Είμαι αλκοολικός και δεν έχω πιει εδώ και 10 χρόνια'' ακριβώς για να ενισχύουν τον αγώνα του πρώην εξαρτημένου. Με αυτή την έννοια το να ''είσαι αλκοολικός'' σημαίνει ότι συνειδητοποίησες το πρόβλημα και τη σημασία του, ότι μια από τις χαρακτηριστικές σου επιλογές και συνήθειες δια βίου είναι η αποφυγή μιας συγκεκριμένης συνήθειας, και γιαυτό ναι είσαι αλκοολικός. Αυτή η συνειδητοποίηση δε σε αφήνει να ξεχάσεις ότι δεν πρέπει να χαλαρώνεις και ενισχύει τον αγώνα και τη προσπάθεια. Μπορεί να μην είσαι πλέον εξαρτημένος και να σαι ελεύθερος από τα δεσμά της ανάγκης του ποτού, αλλά είναι κάτι που σε συντροφεύει σε όλη σου τη ζωή. Δεν είναι ταμπέλα, μάλλον είναι σαν ενα post it που σου θυμίζει όλα αυτά που κατάφερες.


συμφωνώ μαζί σου...:)
Είναι όπως το τσιγάρο. Η καπνίζει κανείς ή δεν καπνίζει.
Οταν φτάσει στο σημείο να κάνει 3-4 πακέτα, το να το φτάσει σε δεκα τσιγάρα δεν είναι επιτυχία, κοριδευει τον εαυτό του. Επιτυχία είναι να το κοψει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ.
Ετσι είναι και με το ποτό. Οταν ένας άνθρωπος φτάσει να γίνει αλκοολικός, πρεπει να απέχει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από το ποτό. 
Μερικά πράγματα δεν έχουν μέση λύση.

----------


## Flumen

'Ατομο που έχει αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα εξάρτησης, σε κάποια έστω στιγμή της ζωής του έχασε τον έλεγχο του εαυτού και της ζωής του. Κι όταν πάθεις κάτι μια φορά αυτόματα γίνεται πιο πιθανό να το ξαναπάθεις. Το να έχεις ''γίνει'' αλκοολικός σε μια μεγάλη φάση της ζωής σου, δλδ να μη μπορείς να ελέγξεις το πόσο θα πιεις, και αργότερα να συνεχίζεις να πίνεις 3 ποτά τη βδομάδα, όσο τέλεια εξέλιξη κι αν ακούγεται, είναι μικρής πιθανότητας. Κι επειδή στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό έχουμε να κάνουμε με άτομα αδύναμα, με προβληματικές σκέψεις για τον εαυτό τους, κατάθλιψη και άλλα, το σημαντικό είναι να μειώσουμε στο ελάχιστο την πιθανότητα να πυροδοτηθεί εκείνος ο μηχανισμός που στρέφει το άτομο στην ψεύτικη παρηγοριά μιας εξάρτησης. Άρα αν συνεχίζει να έχει το ποτό στη ζωή του και κάνει χρήση, και μάλιστα ξεχνώντας ότι κάποτε έχασε τον έλεγχο και κάνοντας σα να μη συνέβη ποτέ τίποτα, οι πιθανότητες σίγουρα αυξάνουν. Γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν ανθρωποι δυνατοί, και είναι εφικτό. Για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, όχι. Υπάρχει λόγος που ένας ειδικός απαγορεύει να γίνει ξανά χρήση της ουσίας. Και υπάρχει λόγος που το πρώτο πράγμα που σου ζητούν να επεξεργαστείς είναι η πλήρης αποδοχή του προβλήματος σαν ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού σου. Αλλά πολλοί εξαρτημένοι το νιώθουν σαν να τους ξύνουν την πληγή. Και βέβαια θα σου θυμίζουν ότι ήσουν/είσαι αλκοολικός. Γιατί να πονάς και να ντρέπεσαι και να θυμώνεις? Αυτά είναι που πρώτα πρέπει να επεξεργαστείς. Ξεκινάς από τη ρίζα αυτού που σε πονά και σε ταλαιπωρεί. Γιατί, συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι, το πιο απογοητευτικό κομμάτι στην κατάσταση της εξάρτησης είναι να ξανακυλήσεις.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Νατάσα σε όλα όσα γράφεις, και συμφωνώ εντελώς, και τα έχω γράψει κι εγώ στο παρελθόν πολλές φορές. Σκοπός ενός αλκοολικού ΔΕΝ είναι το να ξαναπιεί ελεγχόμενα. Εννοείται. Εξού και όσοι το αντιμετώπισαν έτσι το θέμα, όχι μόνο δε μπόρεσαν να το καταφέρουν, αλλά κάποια στιγμή - με συνεχείς πειραματισμούς - δε κατάφεραν και να ξανασηκωθούν απ' την υποτροπή τους... το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι, και επειδή έχω φίλους σε απεξάρτηση, συνηθίζω να τους... βάζω και πολύ χέρι κάθε φορά που ευελπιστούν πως θα καταφέρουν να μείνουν στο ένα ποτό... η πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα - όπως λες κι εσύ - του να ξαναπιεί κάποιος φυσιολογικά - μια μειοψηφία ανά τον κόσμο, στην οποία ανήκω κι εγώ - ασφαλώς και είναι εφικτή. Αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι κάτι που θα συμβεί μετά από πειράματα, σχεδιασμό και... προγραμματισμό. Θέλει - κατά τη γνώμη μου και την εμπειρία μου - να φύγεις εντελώς από τον πρότερο τρόπο ζωής και κυρίως από τη φιλοσοφία με την οποία πια "βλέπεις" το αλκοόλ... αν με ρωτούσες προσωπικά, θα σου έλεγα πως απλά με αντιμετωπίζω σα να μην υπήρξα ποτέ εθισμένη... πώς;... ίσως να μη ξέρω ούτε κι εγώ ακριβώς. Αλλά έφυγα πρώτα εντελώς από όλο το σκηνικό και κάποια στιγμή συνέβη. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως το να μη πιω ούτε αυτό το ένα κουτί μπύρα, σηματοδοτεί κάτι για μένα... έχει γίνει μια καθημερινότητα που πολλές φορές την ξεχνάω κιόλας.
Θα το πω για τελευταία φορά. Το καλύτερο για έναν πρώην χρήστη, είναι να μη ξαναπιεί ποτέ. Κι όπως συμφωνούμε πάλι, αφού το αντιμετωπίσει ως μείζον θέμα, αφού το πιάσει απ' τη ρίζα, αφού πονέσει πολύ - θεωρώ τον πόνο πολύ οφέλιμο στα μετέπειτα αποτελέσματα - κι αφού μείνει αρκετό καιρό σε πλήρη αποχή και αρχίσει να αλλάζει την καθημερινότητά του... εύχομαι σε όλους να τα καταφέρνουν και κυρίως σε όσους δεν έχουν καμιά μα καμιά συμπαράσταση... το πλέον δύσκολο δυστυχώς...

----------


## Remedy

> 'Ατομο που έχει αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα εξάρτησης, σε κάποια έστω στιγμή της ζωής του έχασε τον έλεγχο του εαυτού και της ζωής του. Κι όταν πάθεις κάτι μια φορά αυτόματα γίνεται πιο πιθανό να το ξαναπάθεις. Το να έχεις ''γίνει'' αλκοολικός σε μια μεγάλη φάση της ζωής σου, δλδ να μη μπορείς να ελέγξεις το πόσο θα πιεις, και αργότερα να συνεχίζεις να πίνεις 3 ποτά τη βδομάδα, όσο τέλεια εξέλιξη κι αν ακούγεται, είναι μικρής πιθανότητας. Κι επειδή στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό έχουμε να κάνουμε με άτομα αδύναμα, με προβληματικές σκέψεις για τον εαυτό τους, κατάθλιψη και άλλα, το σημαντικό είναι να μειώσουμε στο ελάχιστο την πιθανότητα να πυροδοτηθεί εκείνος ο μηχανισμός που στρέφει το άτομο στην ψεύτικη παρηγοριά μιας εξάρτησης.* Άρα αν συνεχίζει να έχει το ποτό στη ζωή του και κάνει χρήση, και μάλιστα ξεχνώντας ότι κάποτε έχασε τον έλεγχο και κάνοντας σα να μη συνέβη ποτέ τίποτα, οι πιθανότητες σίγουρα αυξάνουν.* Γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν ανθρωποι δυνατοί, και είναι εφικτό. Για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, όχι. Υπάρχει λόγος που ένας ειδικός απαγορεύει να γίνει ξανά χρήση της ουσίας. Και υπάρχει λόγος που το πρώτο πράγμα που σου ζητούν να επεξεργαστείς είναι η πλήρης αποδοχή του προβλήματος σαν ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού σου. Αλλά πολλοί εξαρτημένοι το νιώθουν σαν να τους ξύνουν την πληγή. Και βέβαια θα σου θυμίζουν ότι ήσουν/είσαι αλκοολικός. Γιατί να πονάς και να ντρέπεσαι και να θυμώνεις? Αυτά είναι που πρώτα πρέπει να επεξεργαστείς. Ξεκινάς από τη ρίζα αυτού που σε πονά και σε ταλαιπωρεί. Γιατί, συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι, το πιο απογοητευτικό κομμάτι στην κατάσταση της εξάρτησης είναι να ξανακυλήσεις.


πολυ σωστη τοποθετηση νατασα.
να συμπληρωσω μονο, οτι οταν ξαναχαθει ο ελεγχος, ειναι πιο ευλολο να παραμυθιαζεται κανεις οτι το ελεγχει (ακριβως οπως στην αρχη δλδ), παρα να παραδεχτει την αληθεια... ενας τριτος βεβαια το καταλαβαινει δια γυμνου οφθαλμου...

----------


## Flumen

> Νατάσα σε όλα όσα γράφεις, και συμφωνώ εντελώς, και τα έχω γράψει κι εγώ στο παρελθόν πολλές φορές. Σκοπός ενός αλκοολικού ΔΕΝ είναι το να ξαναπιεί ελεγχόμενα. Εννοείται. Εξού και όσοι το αντιμετώπισαν έτσι το θέμα, όχι μόνο δε μπόρεσαν να το καταφέρουν, αλλά κάποια στιγμή - με συνεχείς πειραματισμούς - δε κατάφεραν και να ξανασηκωθούν απ' την υποτροπή τους... το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι, και επειδή έχω φίλους σε απεξάρτηση, συνηθίζω να τους... βάζω και πολύ χέρι κάθε φορά που ευελπιστούν πως θα καταφέρουν να μείνουν στο ένα ποτό... η πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα - όπως λες κι εσύ - του να ξαναπιεί κάποιος φυσιολογικά - μια μειοψηφία ανά τον κόσμο, στην οποία ανήκω κι εγώ - ασφαλώς και είναι εφικτή. Αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι κάτι που θα συμβεί μετά από πειράματα, σχεδιασμό και... προγραμματισμό. Θέλει - κατά τη γνώμη μου και την εμπειρία μου - να φύγεις εντελώς από τον πρότερο τρόπο ζωής και κυρίως από τη φιλοσοφία με την οποία πια "βλέπεις" το αλκοόλ... αν με ρωτούσες προσωπικά, θα σου έλεγα πως απλά με αντιμετωπίζω σα να μην υπήρξα ποτέ εθισμένη... πώς;... ίσως να μη ξέρω ούτε κι εγώ ακριβώς. Αλλά έφυγα πρώτα εντελώς από όλο το σκηνικό και κάποια στιγμή συνέβη. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως το να μη πιω ούτε αυτό το ένα κουτί μπύρα, σηματοδοτεί κάτι για μένα... έχει γίνει μια καθημερινότητα που πολλές φορές την ξεχνάω κιόλας.
> Θα το πω για τελευταία φορά. Το καλύτερο για έναν πρώην χρήστη, είναι να μη ξαναπιεί ποτέ. Κι όπως συμφωνούμε πάλι, αφού το αντιμετωπίσει ως μείζον θέμα, αφού το πιάσει απ' τη ρίζα, αφού πονέσει πολύ - θεωρώ τον πόνο πολύ οφέλιμο στα μετέπειτα αποτελέσματα - κι αφού μείνει αρκετό καιρό σε πλήρη αποχή και αρχίσει να αλλάζει την καθημερινότητά του... εύχομαι σε όλους να τα καταφέρνουν και κυρίως σε όσους δεν έχουν καμιά μα καμιά συμπαράσταση... το πλέον δύσκολο δυστυχώς...


(Ο φάκελος των μηνυμάτων σου είναι γεμάτος και δε μπορείς να δεχτείς :) )

----------

